
Israel is World's Biggest Social Network Addict - FluidDjango
http://thenextweb.com/socialmedia/2011/12/22/israelis-are-now-the-world’s-biggest-social-network-addicts-says-new-report/
======
Forrest7778
I'm intrigued by the the vast difference in time spent between female and male
users. I would honestly think that it would be much closer.

